# Bear got the chip and the snip



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Today was "the day" for Bear to get chipped and neutered. I have a friend who was the vet tech that worked w/ the doctor and she called me throughout the day w/ updates on how he was doing. Apparently everyone fell in love w/ him and they all told me how well he acted.

I know the basics of aftercare and they did explain the cone collar to me but does anyone else have any helpful tips? He is on pain meds for 4 days. Right now he is very doped up and drooling a lot. Thankfully I live in a ranch home so I don't have to worry about steps w/ him. I welcome any advice! I know I did the right thing but he looks so pitiful right now, I feel so bad. :/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhh poor guy. Glad he's home. Be careful if you don't use the cone. Be ready for possible diarrhea . I'm sure he'll pull through fine.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Feel better quickly, Bear!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww sweet little guy!! 
I used a baby onesie on Tillie after her spay and she actually wasn't sent home with any pain meds... if I were you I wouldn't give them to him unless he clearly was in a lot of pain... a little bit of pain helps to keep them "down" and naturally restricts thier activity. in my opinion.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

That's good advice, thanks Tammy. I hadn't thought of pain like that before. Right now he is having a fit because of the cone collar. He's trying to use his paws to get it off. It's going to be a long 10-14 days!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

no problem! I have had numerous surgeries myself and so has my son... "healing" pain is there for a reason, to make you STOP and rest like you are suppose to!! 
Seriously think about either a onesie or 'big boy undies' I can't imagine having that horrible cone on ... Tillie didn't even come home with one, I put her in a onesie as soon as I picked her up and would un snap it and roll it up for her to go potty.  WAY more comfortable and practical in my opinion!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

A lot of people in the group have used a Onesie turned upside down so the tail can stick out through a couple of open snaps. It is easier/quicker to just unsnap the onesie, tucking the fabric up and out of the way, when taking the dog outside to pottie rather than taking it off completely.

There also are inflatable cones available at your local pet supply store if you are concerned about matting. The hard cone is really frustrating to any dogs. My guys have bumped into me seemingly on purpose to protest the plastic cone.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to try the onesie route. This cone has become a hazard for him. I am in my bedroom with him and he was pawing at the cone and was able to get the lower part of his jaw through it and then itgot stuck. When I went over to help him, he snapped at me (I an understand why). I don't trust that he won't get hurt while in this cone. It would be one thing if he left it alone but that's not how it's been going. For tonight, he's on my bed. I just hope that he leaves the incision alone tonight :/


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't have any advice (all girls here), but hope the poor little one feels better soon.
Kisses and hugs from the bella sisters


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau had no pain meds (4 days sounds like an awful lot!), I ditched the cone on the drive home from the vet, and he never paid any attention to the incision.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was sent home without a cone, and never bothered his stitches. We had enough pain meds for 4 days, but I think I only gave him two doses, because he was so sore he didn't want to move. After that, he improved rapidly, and didn't seem to need them. I'd also heard the pain meds can (albeit rarely) have some pretty nasty side effects, so I wanted to limit them as much as possible.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I also used a onsie when my dog was neutered. My guy was about 7-8 lbs then and I bought a 9 mo size. Sounds big, but you need the length.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The onesie worked for both of mine. Toby just got neutered a few weeks back (and microchipped too) and I kept that onesie one for the first two days.

I don't think he needs a cone if he has internal stitches and Dermabond (the skin glue rather than staples or stitches). That's what my doctor said and neither of my dogs got a cone. I did the onesie as added step only.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I've kept the pro collar on Bear most of the time (it's the inflatable one) and he isn't happy about it.....BUT he isn't nearly as upset as he was with the cone. For those of you who have gone through a healing period with your pup, do you think neosporin would help w/ healing at the incision site? I looked at it today, and it does look a little red with a little scab. I just want it to heal as quickly as it can.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it is better NOT to use any topical medication. The vets seem to want the incision to get as much air a possible. A little redness is okay. If it gets to looking real red -- or if it starts oozing -- then call the vet and take him in for a check. There are usually two layers of stitches. If the top layer pops a little, there is still another layer holding the incision closed.
Btw -- for some reason, both human and doggy doctors are suddenly against neosporin! They say it's something about allergies. Everyone now wants POLYSPORIN (which is one of the ingredients of neosporin). I don't get it, neosporin always seemed just fine to me!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

We tried the cone and the inflatable collar but what worked best was the clear plastic collar/cone that we got at the pet store. It's like a cone though not so deep (but deep enough so he couldn't reach the incision) but the fact that he could see through it seemed to make all the difference in his comfort wearing it. Good luck It's so sad to see them uncomfortable but they get better quickly. Glad that hurdle is behind you.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

No, No neosporin. That is an ointment and will keep the insicion moist. You want it to dry as soon as possible.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little guy. I hate seeing them like that. I found all my guys were able to get to their incisions with the inflatable cone. I always had to go back to the dreaded plastic cone. Fred even tore out stitches in his leg because the inflatable one didn't keep him from it.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice  I decided against using any ointment and just want the air to heal the incision. He's absolutely terrible with the cone so it's been the inflatable collar that has been on him. It doesn't completely prevent Bear from getting to the incision so we have been juggling puppy duty. I'm so ready for the 10-14 days to be over!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I honestly kept an eye/use the onesies on my guys for 3-4 days. After that, I took it off. They did not have stitches or staples, they had dermabond (skin glue). They would lick it but that is expected.
Don't go too crazy, a little licking there won't hurt him or open the insicion. If you take off the collar, he will go straight for it, but after a few minutes of licking it, he'll stop and act like nothing happened.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> no problem! I have had numerous surgeries myself and so has my son... "healing" pain is there for a reason, to make you STOP and rest like you are suppose to!!
> Seriously think about either a onesie or 'big boy undies' I can't imagine having that horrible cone on ... Tillie didn't even come home with one, I put her in a onesie as soon as I picked her up and would un snap it and roll it up for her to go potty.  WAY more comfortable and practical in my opinion!


This is a great idea! Lola won't be getting spayed until two months or so but I will definitely have to keep this in mind!


----------

